
7 Billionaires Who Got Undergraduate Business Degrees - transburgh
http://www.businessschooljournal.com/7-billionaires-who-got-undergraduate-business-degrees/
======
iamwil
That's it? Just 7? How many billionaires didn't study business?

------
simianstyle
Go Babson! I'm graduating this year :-)

------
alaskamiller
Mark Cuban is a billionaire because Yahoo is stupid.

